# OSHA fines increased



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It is interesting that the same person who signed this bill swears up and down there has been no inflation.....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

"which would raise proposed fines by about 80 percent. " Yowwzas.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

welcome to the new world order. It only gets better and better.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

For the last 10 years anyone who said this I thought was a nut case... Now I am believing and saying it with them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Majewski said:


> For the last 10 years anyone who said this I thought was a nut case... Now I am believing and saying it with them.



Did you have to go and say that? Now that macmikeman will be letting this go to his head and get all snarky with the forum..........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Very few Americans are ready for the time when the dollar will only buy a few cents worth of goods.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> It is interesting that the same person who signed this bill swears up and down there has been no inflation.....


...yet you were silent about the bank fine of 7 billion dollars, that they indeed payed , although admitting no 'wrong doing'......hmmmm


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> ...yet you were silent about the bank fine of 7 billion dollars, that they indeed payed , although admitting no 'wrong doing'......hmmmm


You are loosing me here spud, educate me


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

By the way, has osha ever fined a bank? Banks are hazardous. Lots of Wall street bankers have flown out the windows of tall buildings over the last couple of years.

http://wallstreetonparade.com/2014/02/a-rash-of-deaths-and-a-missing-reporter-–-with-ties-to-wall-street-investigations/


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Did you have to go and say that? Now that macmikeman will be letting this go to his head and get all snarky with the forum..........


Snark it up. lol


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a meeting to attend. Au revoir fans, until we meet again.......


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I have a meeting to attend. Au revoir fans, until we meet again.......


A surfing meeting?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Very few Americans are ready for the time when the dollar will only buy a few cents worth of goods.



I'm not that old and that is how it seems to me right now.


----------

